# Internet performance royalites-who's getting them?



## rob morsberger (Aug 4, 2010)

Nearly every show I score ends up online. Mostly PBS stuff. Last year, for the first time, ASCAP gave me some internet royalties and they were substantial. Then they stopped. Eventually, after much inquiry, I was told that ASCAP is renegotiating their
internet deal with PBS and that all payments are suspended until further notice. I'm told negotiations might take years to resolve. Great. What is anyone else experiencing along these lines? Is BMI paying?
Thanks.


----------



## ENW (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm asking similar questions. SoundExchange (free) says...

"The Copyright Royalty Board, which is appointed by The U.S. Library of Congress, has entrusted SoundExchange as the sole entity in the United States to collect and distribute these digital performance royalties on behalf of featured recording artists, master rights owners."

"Artists and SRCOs should register with SoundExchange as soon as possible, even if you’re a member of another performance rights organization, as only SoundExchange can provide digital royalties."


----------



## ENW (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm also curious about tracking services like
BMI's Landmark Digital Services and Tunesat.
The statistics for ASCAP's monitoring are supposed to be quite poor.

LANDMARK:
http://www.bmi.com/news/entry/234530

TUNESAT:
http://www.tunesat.com/

Any info. is appreciated.

Best of luck,

Eric Waters


----------



## rob morsberger (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow. That's all totally news to me Eric. Thanks so much. Yes, let's keep each other posted. I'm really quite upset that shows I score are heavily promoted for internet viewers and yet I don't see a penny now from ASCAP.


----------



## rob morsberger (Nov 1, 2010)

"The Copyright Royalty Board, which is appointed by The U.S. Library of Congress, has entrusted SoundExchange as the sole entity in the United States to collect and distribute these digital performance royalties on behalf of featured and non-featured recording artists, master rights owners (usually record labels), and independent artists who record and own their masters."
As I understand it then, Soundexchange is oriented toward recordings: performers on recordings, and those that own the recordings. This actually is of interest, but not what I was asking about...which is performance royalties for composers and publishers.


----------



## ENW (Nov 1, 2010)

I spoke with BMI today. Their Landmark monitoring is free for members but appears to be geared toward mainstream radio play. Not sure about TV.

The internet seems to be the Wild West. They said they have agreements with "sò6æ   îMe6æ   îMf6æ   îMg6æ   îMh6æ   îMi6æ   îMj6æ   îMk6æ   îMl6æ   îMm6æ   îMn6ç   îMo6ç   îMp6ç   îMq6ç   îMr6ç   îM


----------



## rob morsberger (Nov 1, 2010)

yes...and it's definately the new frontier so I hope PRIs get their act together.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Nov 2, 2010)

It looks like registering with SoundExchange is important for moving forward with collections. They do ask for a lot of personal info, which always makes me nervous these days, but I guess it is on the up and up.

Mr A


----------

